# lionhead kit colors?



## sheandg (Dec 6, 2009)

so they are a week old today and I for sure have 4 different colors but not sure yet. For fun anyone wanna guess what they will be?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2009)

What colors are the parents?


----------



## sheandg (Dec 6, 2009)

tort black doe and siamese sable buck


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2009)

To me it looks like you have a siamese sable (gray), sable point (white), black and blue. Do you know if both parents carry dilute?

At this age (and they will change) - the most "showable" in my eyes are the sable point and the black. I say this because I can see the sable point has a nice wide head and medium bone (I like the bigger boned rabbits) and the black one is short. I don't think your siamese sable is what I would call "showable" - but it can develop more - just that the bone is very fine (small) in the leg. But it is hard to tell from the pictures and I could be very wrong since I'm not seeing them in person.

I know - more than you asked for - right?


----------



## sheandg (Dec 6, 2009)

I LOVE your input since I am such a newbie to rabbit breeder/showing. the does is larger bone and very nice type/mane and head and the buck has a great mane but a little long in the body so I see I have a little of both. I will keep posting pics and give me your opinion on who to cull. I only want keep one or 2 so I want to make sure I keep the best. The rest have pet homes so I guess by 8-10 weeks we will know who is looking most promising?? I know they can change but I love a good eye on what to look for since I am learning 

thanks for your input :wave:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 6, 2009)

Grey, Black, Brown, White

They are gorgeous btw!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks REW, smoke, and sable to me.


----------



## Karlie (Dec 6, 2009)

2nding OakRidgeRabbits


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Looks REW, smoke, and sable to me.


I didn't even think about smoke....


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 6, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> To me it looks like you have a siamese sable (gray), sable point (white), black and blue. Do you know if both parents carry dilute?



Just caught this and wanted to add-

Since the kits are out of two shaded parents, self is not possible. Therefore, they cannot be black or blue. They are all shaded.


----------



## sheandg (Dec 6, 2009)

with this info is it saying self is possible with a tort ??



Tortoise, a self in the Red Family.
This IS NOT a GENETIC SHADED COLOR. If you breed it to most shaded rabbits you will get SELFS (unless the Tortoise
you choose happens to carry a shaded recessive)

The ARBA judges by phenotype (apperance) and not genotype 
so since the Tortoise has the appearance of a Shaded rabbit they place it in the shaded group. You will see many shades of orange on this color as well as different amounts of shading. This variety occurs in all self colors - Black, Blue, Chocolate and Lilac, as
well as in Marten and Otter (Fox).


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 7, 2009)

*sheandg wrote: *


> with this info is it saying self is possible with a tort ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:?May I ask where you got this information?

First of all, both red and orange (both mentioned in reference to tort)are agouti, not shaded or self, as this information seems to imply.

Secondly, you will not get selfs out of a shaded to shaded breeding. And yes, tort does function as a shaded. So no, self is not possible from this breeding.


----------



## sheandg (Dec 7, 2009)

this is the page I read that info on towards the bottom and here is another page about tort.


http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/gen color c8 shaded.htm


http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/gen color c11 tort.htm


----------



## sheandg (Dec 9, 2009)

they are 10 days old now and 2 of them have one eye open so far. I think the white one's eye is red so hard to tell since it is just opening. They are getting so cute


----------



## sheandg (Dec 20, 2009)

these guys are 3 weeks old today and even the runt is doing great. They have been very busy checking out their surroundings. They are so fun!


the runt I think is seal







I think siamese sable






the blue






the REW....my fave


----------



## wooly_queen (Dec 20, 2009)

HOW CUTE!!!! I might be getting a LH with all over wool...its a cute little REW. She's like the most adorable thing I have ever seen. When you look at her, all you see is her nose. lol


----------



## sheandg (Dec 20, 2009)

she sounds adorable you'll have to post pics. I am hoping this REW is a little doe


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 20, 2009)

What adroable babies!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2009)

Sheila, I just saw this blog. Oh My Gosh those Baby Bunnies are just too cute for words. I LOVE :inlove:them all.

Where's Minnesota? I may have to Bunny Nap all of them.

Susan


----------



## nikki8jean (Dec 20, 2009)

OMGosh...I LOVE your pictures!! Those babies are so cute it makes my uterus hurt!


----------



## sheandg (Dec 20, 2009)

minnesota is right off the canada border so not THAT far I better make sure the alarms are turned on


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Where's Minnesota? I may have to Bunny Nap all of them.


I hope your kidding. But it's just off the Ontario and Manitoba Border, but when you go down I want the Broken Black American Fuzzy Lop.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG there absolutely gorgeous I might just have to steal them all, Lock your doors! I love how there so young but you have them posed so perfectly Ha Ha!


----------

